# E-series single AA body tube



## DasRoot (Aug 20, 2010)

Where did all the single AA e series/aleph body tubes go? Why does nobody make a 1xaa cell body and then a one cell extender? There used to be some...

It makes my flashlight shelf a sad place.


----------

